# 'wet look' slate sealer.........



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

ive some natural slate topper on a dwarf wall in the garden and they always look better when wet.

is there any sealant that will give a wet look does anyone know? ta


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi mate,
Lithofin colour intensifier is your future.:thumb:
I would stay away away from the brands bought at the diy outlets. I tried them all and they didnt stand up IMO.
By wet look do you like the fact that the stone looks darker and a better colour when its wet rather than an un natural gloss finish?
Try a stone colour impregnator. I have been using Lithofin colour intensifier which is ace for this and does offer a level of water repellant too. I have just followed this with a coat of lithofin stain stop plus on my granite paving but this wasnt as effective as the first coat of intensifier. 
1 litre will go a long way and I got mine from pure adhesion. 
Weiss was difficult to get hold of. Delta stonecare do a wet look non glossy sealer but its sourced from Italy so not available until the country returns to work!
results vary due to the stones porosity, much like tyre treatments respond on different rubber compounds:thumb:


----------



## Kenhom (Jun 9, 2015)

You want a colour enhancer. Romtex (or something like that) is the one we used and 12mths later it still looks good.


----------

